# 2004 Western Canada Farm Progress Show June 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link for the 2004 Western Canada Farm Progress Show Dates Wednesday, June 16 - Thursday, June 17 - Friday, June 18, 2004:



http://www.wcfps.com


----------

